# Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1 questions



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 questions*

Hi to all, 
If anyone on this forum has said mobo or even the Rev 3.0 version im sure your aware of there being two download pages on the asus site, one just saying P8P67 pro and the other P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, and the confusion this has led to.
Apparently the only difference between the revisions is the usb controller, rev 3 = nec and rev 3.1 = asmedia

My board (rev 3.1) shipped with bios 1502 although on the downloads page for the Rev 3.1 there is only 1st release of 0105?
On the other download page there are 8 bios releases with no mention of a 1502.
All other chipset drivers with the exception of usb are the same.

So my question if you have this mobo what bios are you currently running? Ive tried flashing bios of rev 3.0 but it never works no matter the method i try.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 1, 2011)

0105 appears to be the correct BIOS according to this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/910402-asus-p67-series-information-thread-drivers.html

I've used that thread for help with a computer I recently built with a P8P67 mobo.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cheers for that link streetfighter.

Just looking back over the asus download pages i can see there is a bios 1502 for the non rev 3.1 board, dont know how i missed that.

On the forum at asus someone has posted a link to the new 1704 bios for the rev 3.1 but it is not listed in the downloads section yet, anyhow i tried flashing it to no avail.
So i went to the non 3.1 bios downloads grabbed the 1704 bios from there flashed it and it now worked. 

Boot time seemed a little quicker other than that no issues. Running bios defaults at mo, so gotta go back in and manually set ram speed and timings.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi ace. In the future, if you'd like to find BIOSes, please try this link:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/

You will find both rev 3.0, and revision 3.1 BIOSes here, when you hear about one, but cannot find it. If it is out of beta, it will be @ this link.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Hi ace. In the future, if you'd like to find BIOSes, please try this link:
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/
> 
> You will find both rev 3.0, and revision 3.1 BIOSes here, when you hear about one, but cannot find it. If it is out of beta, it will be @ this link.



Cheers forgot about the ftp site.

My confusion has been cleared up and now realise im running the Rev 3.0 version. However i have new problems now.

Board shipped with bios 1502 and had no problems at all, could run ram at stock freq of 2133.
Updated to bios 1704 now can only run 1600/1866mhz, if i try 2133 it simply turns on for 2 secs then powers off, on ,off etc, boot loop. Even xmp wont work, whereas it did before.
To get out of boot loop i keep power button pressed then when it comes back to life i get the overclocking failed message.
Ive gone back to 1502 but the problem is still there.
Another problem is now EIST/Speedstep dont function, cpu is always at max turbo freq of 3700mhz. I havnt touch any cpu setting as i still have crappy stock intel cooler until water block arrives. 
WTF!!! wish id never tried this new bios!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you using XMP to get 2133? If so, that's the problem.

EDIT: I see you tried both...what ram do you have?


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Are you using XMP to get 2133? If so, that's the problem.



No i wasnt but i had done and it worked. Everything was left at defaults, all i done was set overclocking to manual, set bclk to 100, dram speed to 2133, set timing to 9-11-9-28 and ram volts to 1.6.
Its only since flashing bios its all gone tits up.

This is the ram http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=366


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

did you up VCCIO to 1.15 or so?

you must have GSkill RipjawsX 2133? If so, I have a set of these inbound soon.

I could probably give you some timings to try, if you'd like.

You could also try going back to the old BIOS using Q-flash....


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

All voltages apart from ram have been left on auto so far.
Thing is it all worked perfectly before flashing new bios but now ive gone back its still borked.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I suggest you clear CMOS fully, and then attempt with 1.125v or 1.15v VCCIO, first. If that fials, then downgrade or manual timing setting may be your only option.

I'm right this second benching for my next review, but later I can toss up some bios shots for settings you can try, if the CMOS clear doesn't work.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cleared cmos fully loaded bios defaults still no go. Tried 1.15v VCCIO and 1.65v to ram nothing, just get the boot loop. When i do get it to boot tells me overclocking failed. 
It seems to be getting worse as i cant boot any higher than 1600mhz now.

Eist/Speedstep randomly works between restarts!?

Thanks for all the suggestions but it seems this new bios has just crippled the board. I downgraded back to bios 1502 but that hasnt cured it.

Just so were on the same page when i got the board a few days ago i installed win 7 on bios defaults so the ram would've been at 1600mhz. Once fully installed all i changed in bios was ram speed to 2133mhz, timings to 9-11-9-28-1T and voltage to 1.6v and up she booted. Checked all other voltages in AI Suite and they were at there nominal values. Eist/Speedstep were also working as they should.

Now i cant do any of this. Soooooooo 

Alot of peeps complain of double posting and stuff which i never had a problem with before but am now plagued with, also the littlest change in bios forces the pc to shutoff before restarting which it never did before.

Do you think this is cause for an RMA? Im just all out of options.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

Uh, ram is rated for 2t.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah i know lol, but it worked before. Now it doesn't. Not even at 2T


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2011)

wait. you flashed a rev 3.1 bios on a rev 3.0 board?


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> wait. you flashed a rev 3.1 bios on a rev 3.0 board?


No its a rev 3.0 bios i flashed. I did have some confusion as to the revision i had but thats been cleared up. 
Its not actually possible to flash 3.1 bios to a 3.0 mobo.
My opening post has no relevance any more.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a weird thing i noticed, its always been like this but didnt mention it. It never effected the system as ive only used xmp once which did work before the problems started. just wondering why its like this?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2011)

that just happens sometimes. Try using the latest version of CPU-Z.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 2, 2011)

Think i may have made some headway into this, off to work now so cant test fully till this evening. 
Tried booting up with just one stick of ram, every thing on auto except ram at 2133, ram volts at 1.6v and timings manually set at 9-11-9-28 2T.






So maybe a bad stick of ram or dimm slot?

Thing is Eist/Speedstep still not working? Running at turbo clocks constantly and at mo i just have crappy intel cooler that cant keep up at load. I know its overvolting to hit these clocks but hell its idling @ low 60's.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok ive tested as fully as i can. Tested both sticks of ram (1 at a time) in all four dimm slots.

Problem 1:
Both sticks seem to be ok, passed memtest and prime95 @ 1600/1866 and 2133mhz. So i can rule out the memory as faulty.
Now, booting up with either stick in slot A1 or A2 i can boot up with no issues with ram manually set at auto/1600/1866/2133mhz with no issues.
Booting up with either stick in slots B1 or B2 on the other hand is troublesome. Setting ram to auto or 1600mhz it works and boots up at 1600mhz, if i try 1866/2133mhz it just boot loops, have to hold power button down to shut off, reboot then tells me overclocking failed.

Ive tried with various bios settings and voltages to no avail.

Problem 2:
Eist/Speedstep not working as they should. All bios setting left at default it works, speeds up and down, voltages increase/decrease with given load.
If i only change ram voltage to 1.6 (manually) and boot it doesnt work any more and im running at full turbo clocks (3.7ghz) 100% of the time.
I can change some settings like ram timings and it wont affect it but any voltage change other than auto seems to stop it.

So, what do you think is the problem is guys? Faulty chipset, dodgy B1 and B2 dimm slots? Board operated fully when i got it then updated to latest bios and problems started. Downgraded back to bios that shipped with it but no luck.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you looked at the power plan of the PC? If it isn't set to balanced versus performance, it wont allow the Proc to down clock


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps your mount is a tad too tight?


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Have you looked at the power plan of the PC? If it isn't set to balanced versus performance, it wont allow the Proc to down clock



Tbh i havnt touched that since reinstalling win 7, but it used to work before the bios update.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

Bios could have been tweaked for other ram sticks...have you cleared CMOS fully?


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps your mount is a tad too tight?



By mount do you mean the crappy intel cooler? Cant adjust it if so coz its push pins.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Bios could have been tweaked for other ram sticks...have you cleared CMOS fully?


 Yeah done that when i 1st received the board and after any bios flash.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

It's also possible that you VCCIO is too high, try lower.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks sneekypeet,
just looked at power plan and it was indeed set to performance. Changed to balanced and seems to have cured the Eist/Speedstep problem.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's also possible that you VCCIO is too high, try lower.



At the mo all voltages are at default auto setting as are all other bios options except CPU and Dram volts (1.18 and 1.6)
Heres a screen of aisuite reporting voltages at the moment, currently running ram at 1600mhz coz im in slot B1.

What is intels recommended setting or how low do you recommend i go? Things is i never touched this before and it used to work, this is whats frustrating me.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

try 1.125v-1.15v VCCIO. Do not set CPU volts to 1.18v, leave it on auto.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> try 1.125v-1.15v VCCIO. Do not set CPU volts to 1.18v, leave it on auto.



Ok tried 1.125 and 1.15 and setting cpu volts to auto, also tried both sticks in B1 and B2 still just powers on,off,on,off etc

In the screeny ive moved the stick back to slot A2 everything auto except ram volts timings and setting speed to 2133mhz.

One thing i noticed is when setting a different ram divider from slot B1 or B2 the pc shuts off before rebooting, whereas in slot A1 or A2 there is no shut down between ram dividers.


















One thing i noticed is when setting 2133mhz then rebooting the pc shuts off


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds like sub-timings.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 5, 2011)

Could be but why did i not have these problems before.
Thanks for all your help Cadaveca but i dont think im gonna get to the bottom of this, thinking of raising an RMA instead.

Was it you that did a review of this board or similar and did you say you were getting the same set of ram to review aswell earlier? If so will be interesting. If you havnt alreay DONT UPDATE TO BIOS 1704!!!!   , its probably just coinsedance for me though.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah, I reviewed the board several weeks back. Ram is inbound.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, I reviewed the board several weeks back. Ram is inbound.


Sweet, look forward to the review.
As a last resort ive posted my findings on the asus forums but not expecting to get anywhere, just a last ditch attempt before Rma'ing. There is one other person who seems to have a simular prob so i'll try and get them to do what ive done.
A beta bios was posted up the other day, tried that with no luck either.

On a side note i just put my finger on the vrm heatsinks to see how hot they were and they are warmish but the southbridge (if thats what its still called) heatsink is very hot, can only just keep my finger on it. Cant be normal can it?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2011)

I won't be reviewing the memory. I do motherboards only.

SB heatsink being hot is a good thing, means it's working well, but at the same time, I've reviewed quite a few boards, and not one had a chipset go over 50c.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jul 13, 2011)

Psst, it's probably the board.  I don't think you damaged it, although it's always possible.

http://www.gskill.us/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2

I have a similar problem with a CAS7 kit.  Cannot run at its rated timings because ASUS is ignorant about issues with their boards.

MSI has been pushing out BIOS updates with RAM fixes, ASUS has yet to do anything about it and I've had this board for 2 months.

Ironically, I was originally going to switch boards to resolve this issue (but later switched due to other stability issues) since my RAM was on the QVL.  Turns out 4 DIMMs didn't work properly, an issue that MSI had fixed within 3 weeks of reporting it to them.

So, like I said; Based on what I've been reading (and experiencing) over the last 2 months, it's probably an issue with the board ASUS has yet to resolve in any BIOS update.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a little update on my shannagans with this board.
Last week i tried one more attempt at fixing the problem, tried to go back to an earlier bios than was shipped but got the usual 'this bios is too old' crap and there isnt to my knowledge a engineering sample of afudos for this board to allow that. 
So, i went back to origonal bios that shipped (1502), rebooted, cleared cmos, got into bios loaded bios defaults, rebooted again and then she was DEAD!!! Fans spun up, harddrives a whirring and nothing else, not beep, video display nothing. Oh and the red led by the cpu staying on which is supposed to indicate a problem with the cpu.
Quite a few people have apparently had the same issue but the pc just shut off while they were using it. 
Some actually did have a dead cpu, others said it was the board and cpu was fine, for a few peeps both had died.
A discussion has started now as to whether or not this board is actually killng cpu's.

So, i sent my cpu and board back to Novatech and now await the outcome of their testing, anyday now. Personally i hope its the board as i never got round to playing with this setup and the potential that my 2500K might of had.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 25, 2011)

Update 2:

Received phone call from Novatech today confirming the motherboard was indeed dead and thankfully my cpu was still alive. Should be receiving cpu and new board back tomorrow.
I hope someones in when they (parcel force) deliver, i'm at work all day and their depot is miles away.


----------

